

The speech Nixon had prepped for an Apollo 11 disaster - jeremynixon
http://www.cnet.com/news/the-speech-nixon-had-prepped-for-an-apollo-11-disaster/

======
10dpd
Full text:

Fate has ordained that the men who went to the moon to explore in peace will
stay on the moon to rest in peace.

These brave men, Neil Armstrong and Edwin Aldrin, know that there is no hope
for their recovery. But they also know that there is hope for mankind in their
sacrifice. These two men are laying down their lives in mankind's most noble
goal: the search for truth and understanding.

They will be mourned by their families and friends; they will be mourned by
their nation; they will be mourned by the people of the world; they will be
mourned by a Mother Earth that dared send two of her sons into the unknown.

In their exploration, they stirred the people of the world to feel as one: in
their sacrifice, they bind more tightly the brotherhood of man.

In ancient days, men looked at stars and saw their heroes in the
constellations. In modern times, we do much the same, but our heroes are epic
men of flesh and blood.

Others will follow, and surely find their way home. Man's search will not be
denied. But these men were the first, and they will remain the foremost in our
hearts.

For every human being who looks up at the moon in the nights to come will know
that there is some corner of another world that is forever mankind.

